# RepugnantOozes South Jersey Species List



## RepugnantOoze (Apr 16, 2017)

This will be my own list of species  I find in my neck of the woods. My goal is to have a more complete list than insectindentification.org which has a very small amount of the species found in New Jersey. I will also post here when I need a specimen ID'd.

Will provide pictures when possible.

Pselliopus Barberi




Platycryptus Sp. is my best guess for this one. Seeking input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Apr 16, 2017)

Biggest spider I've ever found in NJ. Unsure of species. ID help please!
Could it be Tigrosa?


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jun 15, 2017)

Lyssomanes viridis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jun 15, 2017)

Dragonflies!


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jun 19, 2017)

No clue about this beauty.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jun 19, 2017)

DISCLAIMER: My gf takes a lot of the higher quality shots.


----------



## OctoPhid (Jun 19, 2017)

The green jumper appears to be a Paraphidippus aurantius. Great shot!


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jun 20, 2017)

OctoPhid said:


> The green jumper appears to be a Paraphidippus aurantius. Great shot!


THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## OctoPhid (Jun 20, 2017)

RepugnantOoze said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!


No problem, I wish I had this species where I live.


----------

